# Many different types of bunnies and babies need homes



## Mika77 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi. Like usual the Windsor humane society (Ontario, Canada) is full of bunnies. They got some really cute ones. Four are tiny babies, look like rex or rex mix, and they are just adorable. These babies were born in a foster home so they are used to people and are friendly. There are several lop ear bunnies, most are small and all very cute. There are also some lionheads and mixes of all size, again all very cute. 
All bunnies are spayed/neutered and only $30 adoption fee. 

Here is the web site, however they do not have all the bunnies posted: 

http://windsorhumane.org/


----------



## Yield (Jan 7, 2011)

[align=center]Wow! That's a lot of rabbits!
Too bad I don't live in Canada, and too bad I am not allowed to have any more bunnies D;


----------



## Mika77 (Jan 16, 2011)

There is one bunny at the shelter that I wanted to mention in particular. His picture is on the website, his name is Simba, he is a lionhead mix, probably with a flemish because he is a very big boy. Simba is a super great bunny, he is so friendly and outgoing, more like a dog then a rabbit. When we stopped by at the shelter they had him running around for some exercise and he was going up to people, jumping up on the bench and just running around and playing like he owned the place. I was so tempted to get him (he definitely was friendlier with me then my rabbits are) but I already have three bunnies and my male does not get along with any other males. So unfortunately had to leave him there but just can't get him out of my mind. Not sure if he likes other bunnies but definitely likes to be around people. If you live anywhere in southern Ontario it's totally worth the drive for this friendly bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2011)

ray: Wish we we're closer.


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 16, 2011)

simba caught my eye right away, I wish I didnt live on the wrong side of the country! our shelter has "lots" of rabbits at 5, I was shocked to see so many!


----------

